
Donald Knuth Reflects on 50 Years of ‘The Art of Computer Programming’ - bryanrasmussen
https://dentondaily.com/donald-knuth-reflects-on-50-years-of-the-art-of-computer-programming/
======
jpurnell
Isn't this heavily "adapted" from this NYTimes article from last year??

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/17/science/donald-knuth-
comp...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/17/science/donald-knuth-computers-
algorithms-programming.html)

~~~
dang
Whoops! Indeed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18698651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18698651).

I was wondering why Knuth set aside an entire precious Sunday for the "Denton
Daily". Big NYT profile makes more sense.

Googling a sentence from their "David and Victoria Beckham keen to present a
unified front!" article reveals the same plagiarism—albeit not from the NYT
that time—so we have banned the site.

~~~
masonic
Why ban the site but leave this clickbait intact? (Rather than change the URL)

------
FillardMillmore
I've wanted to dive into this book for a long time. For anyone who's taken the
dive, is it worth the time it takes to read it?

------
jerome-jh
"He emailed an excerpt to [...]"

Has M. Knuth not stopped using email 40 years ago?

------
purplezooey
So the Denton Daily isn't about Denton, TX

------
davidw
With the utmost of respect for Knuth and his work... I sometimes joke that
this book is the ultimate example of programmers being bad at estimating how
long their work will take.

~~~
smitty1e
Think of Knuth as the Niagara Falls of "waterfall". In super slow-motion. The
water has travelled about half of the distance down.

"Agile", he is not.

~~~
davidw
Stopping to create TeX was a world-class bout of yak-shaving. Like everything
he's done, we're the better for it, but what a detour!

